# The Official Dating Thread!!



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone looking for love? Post your name, age, sex, location, and an intro about yourself. Link pictures!

Hi! I'm Jesse. I'm a 22 year old male in Ohio, USA. I like long walks on the beach...lol. I like to write poetry and am also working on an epic fantasy novel. I enjoy going out 1-2 a week and having a good time with friends. I like going 4-wheeling, camping, fishing (though Im terrible at it). I also enjoy playing video games and tooling around on the computer. Music is a big part of my life- I like hard rock, nu metal, alternative, classical music, and a few others.

check out my myspace for a picture- www.myspace.com/huttdog86


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

i am looking for love also.I perfer woman however if you are charmning enough i will switch - maybe.
good thing we don't live in the same city.
I live in Toronto, like everything, and have trouble acting over the mental age of 16.
I have a car and am willing to drive anywhere within 5 thousand miles of Toronto.
#1 416 570 4168


----------



## Dutch (Dec 25, 2008)

David, 21. Born and raised in Holland.

And... i like playing (metal) music, going out with friends, flirting with hot DPed woman, and i actually like my school and education!

I'll put on some more if there are actually single woman near my location.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Boy, this was a bust.

I thought at least the pestilent Vince - or whatever he is called - would call and tell me "to f-ck off and get a hooker" or something.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark said:


> Boy, this was a bust.
> 
> I thought at least the pestilent Vince - or whatever he is called - would call and tell me "to f-ck off and get a hooker" or something.


LOFL


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Cam,
Which one of these did you mean?

Acronym Definition 
LOFL Laughing on Floor Laughing 
LOFL Lying on the floor Laughing 
LOFL Laughing Out Freaking Loud (polite form) 
LOFL Lots of Freakin' Luck (polite form) 
LOFL Laughing on Floor Loudly


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

IMGICBYDK

LOFL= The polite form :wink:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> IMGICBYDK


Are you from another planet?
Help them improve by submitting a definition!

*Word not found in the Dictionary and Encyclopedia.
Can't find what you are looking for? Try Google site search. or help us improve by submitting your definition.

Other search options: Search the Blogosphere at Technorati for IMGICBYDK*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark said:


> Boy, this was a bust.


No ones gonna get lucky on an internet forum I dont think, but you dont know.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess not.
I just stare at the phone.

I feel all *IMGICBYDK* in my soul, or whatever is in there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

In where Mark, where is "there"?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Cam said:


> IMGICBYDK
> 
> LOFL= The polite form :wink:


Sorry, I got that wrong, it should have been IMGICBYDGT


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol Lyns... get lucky. I dont want to get lucky  It cant really hurt to do this can it? Im looking for that someone I'll spend my life with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Lol Lyns... get lucky. I dont want to get lucky  It cant really hurt to do this can it? Im looking for that someone I'll spend my life with.


LOL Sorry Jesse I was joking in relation to something else kind of also. No it cant hurt but internet relationships that work out are rare though they do happen. If its meant to be, it will be. Goodluck! You will find her but remember to have fun with it.Usually they turn up I beleive when we are not looking for them.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> In where Mark, where is "there"?


There is in me.
When I was firts dPed I thought my "soul" had died.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all,

My name is Hazel
I'm 27
I'm asian/islander
5ft tall = 152cm
i love music
i love reading
i like getting in touch with nature

I don't know why i'm doing this lol

oh yeah, I'm really weird too :shock:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Hazel
> I'm 27
> ...


I am getting in my sailboat now.
It is 16' and has no cabin.
If I make it I will see you in about 8 to 10 months.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Mark said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > In where Mark, where is "there"?
> ...


When I had my first really strong feeling of DP I felt as if I was dieing and my soul was refusing to leave my body.

Sorry, slightly off topic


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought had died and had not realised.

Yes Mark but where in you? is your soul in your butt? Sorry it allways makes me laugh when people try to locate their souls, like is it in your pocket?........


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

soul in your pocket LOL 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cam said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


Off topic but very important.

Spirit my soul fell out of my pocket when I was 14.
It was long thin and slimy.
My Dad ran over it with the car in am attempt to kill it. It would not die.
He sprayed it with raid and hit it with a crowbar about 20 times - nobody knew what it was.
I was just stunned and watched.
I was put to bed - a zombie.
That night my Dad captured it, put into a wheel barrow and encased it in cement.
After the cement hardened it just laughed and went back in me.
I woke up "whole"again.
I was so excited that I smoke a great big joint!!
I passed out and woke up it see it dried up and dead on the floor - so easy to kill after all.
Just some pot.
That?s when I decided that I was dead and had gone to hell so I..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Mark said:


> Spirit my soul fell out of my pocket when I was 14.
> It was long thin and slimy.
> My Dad ran over it with the car in am attempt to kill it. It would not die.
> He sprayed it with raid and hit it with a crowbar about 20 times - nobody knew what it was.
> ...


Are you sure it was your soul that fell out of your pocket?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup. :arrow: :shock:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to start looking at porn.
The phone is dead.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am going to start looking at porn.
> The phone is dead.


Lol... ewww


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Sex is a sacred gift from God and a private enjoyable act that should be practiced in the bedroom only.

I can squirm at Porn coz I don't like it.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

All I want is a call so that I don't have to watch other people pretend to be in love.
Please remember that I am joking on this post.
Let's not have every post descend into scrapping dogs.
And no, I am not actually calling anybody a dog.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have had this problem before.
We don't use enough of these. :twisted: :lol: 8) :shock:

I am sorry. 

NOW I AM HAPPY WE HAVE SORTED THIS OUT 

Now I am puzzled because I like sex too and you have not called. :shock:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything I said is true...

I hope you understand what I said about sex. It does not depict that women are seen as whores.
I was just explaining why I squirm at porn okay?

Vixen, i feel upset by some of the things you say sometimes. Maybe it's just the way you say it. It's hard to express feelings and emotions online. 
I'm beginning to think you're going to be like Vinci. Please don't be offended by that. I'm just worried.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

O F* It and H S*! :?



Vixen said:


> You did,nt give me your number though


No he didnt and I,m not suprised, I have it though, the sly dog


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Vixen!! Spirit!!
This is more proof that you think that I am unworthy.
My number is on the second post.
This one is better.
*Canada - 416 489 5645*
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: This is us with the idea
 this is me getting naked
 this is me seeing you naked
:twisted: :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :evil:This is all the stuff that we do
:shock: :shock: this is us reaching climax together
  this is us afterwards. 
:lol: :lol: This is us staying in bed all day, talking, cuddling, joking around and then :twisted: :twisted: Doing it again.

 :this is our new baby


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Mark, Mark, Mark!

I'm going to get jealous! :lol: 
But as for the babies part, you have my blessing to have them with Vixen and Spirit


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

scylla said:


> Mark, Mark, Mark!
> 
> I'm going to get jealous! :lol:
> But as for the babies part, you have my blessing to have them with Vixen and Spirit


scylla!!

Oh god what have I done!!
Heaven has been destroyed!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
00 + 1 +416 489 5645


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

vixen are you satan in disguise?


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha ha ha! If she is maybe she can finally put an end to the Evolution vs. Creationism and a few other debates. :twisted: 
And maybe I can sell her my soul. (Yeah, its jaded, but still it has to be worth something)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

scylla said:


> Ha ha ha! If she is maybe she can finally put an end to the Evolution vs. Creationism and a few other debates. :twisted:
> And maybe I can sell her my soul. (Yeah, its jaded, but still it has to be worth something)


I am buying!!!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

scylla said:


> Ha ha ha! If she is maybe she can finally put an end to the Evolution vs. Creationism and a few other debates. :twisted:
> And maybe I can sell her my soul. (Yeah, its jaded, but still it has to be worth something)


 I thought that was over... Law of biogenesis.

And I dont think Vixen intends to come off the way she(?) does...we're all here because we have problems and maybe one of hers is not necessarily anger...just irritability because of meds maybe. She seems fed up with the crappy way she's felt for so long and is here for help like all of us. She's definately not another Vinci- he insulted people and got off on it. Vixen is like her name implies- she seems "rough" on the exterior but inside she wants the friendship and good feeling we all seek.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow a dating topic  lol i have missed a lot


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Fine, I love being spoken about as though I,m not here.
> 
> Peachyderanged, why would you think I was Satan in disguise? Because I like sex? Because I come across as cold?
> I don,t know whether to be happy and accept the compliment or feel insulted...hmm toughy.
> ...


I hope you didnt take that the wrong way, I was trying to defend you.


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

she apears to look out for herself just fine, what are you her dad or something


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I hope you didnt take that the wrong way, I was trying to defend you.


No I did,nt take it the wrong way at all

As I said in my post, thanks Conjurus. You never know you could maybe be onto something.

~Vix~


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

sex is something that can be had anywhere not just the bed :lol:


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

man what a laugh Vixen say you shoul not hide your dark side and the edits her post :lol:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

bit touchy are we


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

is that all you got


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

it woulD apear so :lol:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

vixen i've seen you joking around with people on this forum in the same way that i just jabbed at you so i thought i'd give it a try. and also the red and the name vixen, and most of your posts just gave me that vibe. haha. hope were all good.


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

get over your self you think i sat here waiting for you :lol:

grow a set, sounds like you wish you had a set


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> vixen i've seen you joking around with people on this forum in the same way that i just jabbed at you so i thought i'd give it a try. and also the red and the name vixen, and most of your posts just gave me that vibe. haha. hope were all good.


Sure.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

sure as in were good now?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

kay. phew!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohhhhhh you're a vampire?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

okay we'll stick with that one in the bedroom

EDIT: orrrr okay whatever place that ends up goin down.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh sh-t.
Still no solid dates.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know, but Im kinda getting turned on.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Rein said:


> wow a dating topic  lol i have missed a lot


Rein! Welcome back.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

alright, lets get back to the original topic. is there anyone else out there that'd like to date another person as fukked up as themselves? they could be right on this board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you want in a person peachy?
Crazy...serious....easy going.....sex under a full moon?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh no no no don't get me wrong here. i'm just playing matchmaker. =)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd love to date someone with problems like me... people that dont have it just dont understand. If I connected with someone like that I think the relationship could be the best thing that's ever happened to me. I tend to fall in like with (some) people easily and that's probably my biggest relationship issue. Im a very devoted person and when I like someone they're on my mind a lot. I've only had a small taste of love and I just miss cuddling next to someone and watching a movie...miss the feeling of having someone you cant get enough of in your arms..the warmth of them next to you.. miss having someone you can talk to about anything...miss having someone feeling the same way about me as I do them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> oh no no no don't get me wrong here. i'm just playing matchmaker. =)


Oh, I can see that


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I'd love to date someone with problems like me... people that dont have it just dont understand. If I connected with someone like that I think the relationship could be the best thing that's ever happened to me. I tend to fall in like with (some) people easily and that's probably my biggest relationship issue. Im a very devoted person and when I like someone they're on my mind a lot. I've only had a small taste of love and I just miss cuddling next to someone and watching a movie...miss the feeling of having someone you cant get enough of in your arms..the warmth of them next to you.. miss having someone you can talk to about anything...miss having someone feeling the same way about me as I do them.


Oh geez. That?s so sweet.
Ohio eh,
I will dive there for diner and a movie, some cuddling and a chat.
Maybe a kiss goodnight.

Maybe we ould cry in public together a few times like I did with a fantastic woman on this forum about a week ago.
It was unfortunately not a date.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Well in fact i would already be happy if i just can speak to someone with dp/dr in real life.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi my name is Kenny
Im 20, but in a month I will be 21 and will be able to legally drink beer.  
I'm really excited   :!: 
I like sleeping in trees, swimming with fish, and am determined to set the world record for the person who has stared at a wall for the longest period of time.
I sleep a lot - naked
ummmm i like to draw 
i think psychiatrists are idiots and am not afraid to destroy their cars with baseball bats/2x4's or use slanderous words when speaking with them.
anything else you wanna know - PM me.
O BTW - There is someone on here who knows SLIMH  :!:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my ideal man, I knew he was around here on the forum somewhere, playing hard to get. If you are a Ninja-Jesus then call me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

<<<Jealous<<


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Spirit said:


> This is my ideal man, I knew he was around here on the forum somewhere, playing hard to get. If you are a Ninja-Jesus then call me.


So you like puffy sleeves then :mrgreen:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

-


----------



## checkmate2006 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am Alex
I am 21
I live in a small town its very depressing. I don't talk to anyone except for coworkers. My friends are 100 to 1000+ miles away.
I enjoy cars, movies, traveling, reading about cars, electronics, and gadgets

I am also on the exact same page as 


Conjurus said:


> I'd love to date someone with problems like me... people that dont have it just dont understand. If I connected with someone like that I think the relationship could be the best thing that's ever happened to me. I tend to fall in like with (some) people easily and that's probably my biggest relationship issue. Im a very devoted person and when I like someone they're on my mind a lot. I've only had a small taste of love and I just miss cuddling next to someone and watching a movie...miss the feeling of having someone you cant get enough of in your arms..the warmth of them next to you.. miss having someone you can talk to about anything...miss having someone feeling the same way about me as I do them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Spirit said:


> This is my ideal man, I knew he was around here on the forum somewhere, playing hard to get. If you are a Ninja-Jesus then call me.


Genius!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

checkmate2006 said:


> I enjoy electronics, and gadgets


Men and their toys. Men never stop playing with their toys, their toys just get bigger, if you get what I mean. :wink:

However, I am tired of toys and gadgets.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Vixen said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, call me.............. in about 10 years from now............. when you,ve finished puberty
> ...


Ouch, dude.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

harsh ey?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe she likes you Kenny, but has a strange way of showing it?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Mighty, harsh, man. I think she's:
a) depressed;
b) jealous of your good looks and youth;
or
c) just being a bitch (Women do that sometimes. It's weird, huh?).

Oh well. If I weren't hitched I'd totally date you, Kenny.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

kenny's a babe and vixen is satan so it makes sense.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think Vixen is satan, it's possible i guess. She could like me and just have a strange way of showing it, but that would mean she's into cartoon looking people (wait til I show her I have arms that actually move, short brown hair, chubby cheeks, and don't really walk around with a crack pipe in my mouth). She could be jealous or depressed or maybe she just doesn't have much confidence in herself so she puts other people down in order to derive pleasure. :idea:


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i thought i was allowed to call you that still. or is that just in the bedroom?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

:wink: You can call me me what you wish Peachyderanged you seem like an ok person to me I likes you.

~Vix~


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks satan  i'm glad we can be friends.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vixen said:


> I did,nt put you down Surfingisfun


Well actually you did put me down by implying that I haven't gone through puberty even though I listed that my age is 20 in the above post.



surfingisfun001 said:


> Hi my name is Kenny
> Im 20





Vixen said:


> Yeah, call me.............. in about 10 years from now............. when you,ve finished puberty


Nice try sugar coating it with


Vixen said:


> I just said to call me when you,re old enough.


I like your edge too. Too bad you're older we could have made a good couple.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What are you looking for Vixen? Also, where do you hail from?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Vixen said:


> if you look for something out of anybody you just end up finding disappointment.


But if you don't look you will remain isolated, everything has a polarity........you can find disappointment in everything if you look hard enough, but you can also find something special/unique.
I guess it depends on what you are focusing on..........if you are looking for something disappointing I have no doubt you will find it, remember, you are part of the dynamic.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Those who don't believe in love either have not found it or have lost it in the worst way.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixen said:


> if you look for something out of anybody you just end up finding disappointment.


yeah, i agree. i'm sure she believes in love guys. just not forced love. it comes when it's ready.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Seek and ye shall find, my friends. Love is out there, whether you're looking for it or not.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I've loved and lost- i had talked of marriage with a person I loved. I lost it and it hurt really bad, but I wouldn't take back the experience for anything.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Its flower* crap, its all just crap and then you flower* die.


Thats the best summary of life.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

So you agree then but tell me why you agree?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Vixen said:


> So you agree then but tell me why you agree?


10 year dp/dr


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Vixen said:


> What do you think about people? How do you feel when something good does happen..that it,s doomed from the beginning? Don,t we all know that but pretend it is,nt that way?


I like people (well some i hate), I feel great when something good happen (but it never happen), I don`t think everything is doomed but yeah a lot is fucked up.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

God, love and the tooth fairy....human constructs. The tooth fairy is the least harmful by the way


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Vixen said:


> scylla said:
> 
> 
> > God, love and the tooth fairy....human constructs. The tooth fairy is the least harmful by the way
> ...


No. The tooth fairy buys teeth from kids. Which is weird, too. But Santa watches you ALL the time. "He knows when you are sleeping, he knows when you're awake". Creepy shit.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Vixen said:


> So you think love,s a fantasy then? I dunno the tooth fairy steals teeth from children...creepy weirdo


At least romantic love is. Somewhere in between desire and desire for possesion. I dont mean people dont feel it, I just dont think its inherent to human beings. I think we rather tend to think we must feel it, so we choose a person we desire or feel affinity with, and bestow upon him/her, a concept that has been fed to us for centuries, which is less "raw" than lust. 
That and our terrrible fear of solitude. (that has also been fed by the status quo)

Then again, I might be wrong, and in my old age, when my teeth start to fall, they will get stolen :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Come on hasnt anyone seen the notebook? Love exists!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm with the hopeless romantics on this one. love is real. mmmkay? we spend enough time denoting things to "not real". love is kickin and breathing and screaming and smiling.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

scylla said:


> God, love and the tooth fairy....human constructs. The tooth fairy is the least harmful by the way


Then hapiness and sadness and wealth and blah blah blah are all human constructs.
Words are meaningless and everything is relative, we know.
But love can exist (as much as anything else can).


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vixen said:


> see the world is flower* insane!


clap clap


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vixen said:


> Slap slap and tickle. :wink:


oh see you have a loving side of you, i can see it


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

You intrigue me Vixen.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm just curious about you is all.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe you intrigue him.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Maybe you intrigue him.





Conjurus said:


> You intrigue me Vixen.


No shit Surf.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Vixen said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you intrigue him.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vixen said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you intrigue him.
> ...


LOL, didn't see that one. Don't they call that...logic, or something? 

....so the premises (is that what they call the 3rd line?) would be:...therefore Vixen is intriguing.

but wait....is that fallible or infallible?

and oh ya...subjective/objective?

I never studied philosophy much, but I have a little.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Vixen said:
> 
> 
> > surfingisfun001 said:
> ...


I learned that in algebra. I forget what for.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> I learned that in algebra. I forget what for.


I learned algebra as well, and to this day I never use a letter like "x" or "n" when I could just simply use a number. It just makes so much more sense to me to use numbers in math rather than letters. Usually I used letters in english class not math, when they mixed the two together I really got confused.


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you sound like you need a tickle


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you think your satan? hunny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I think Peachy called her Satan Kenny, pretty fitting if you ask me.  I think she means that Satan is her other half :shock:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh shit have i given you a superiority complex vixen?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

.....


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

.....


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

just reading this conversation makes me feel more depersonalized than ever :lol:

so if the devil has dp should we feel sympathy for him? where's my rolling stones albums...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

flat said:


> just reading this conversation makes me feel more depersonalized than ever :lol:
> 
> so if the devil has dp should we feel sympathy for him? where's my rolling stones albums...


Satan doesn't care about his suffering. He knows that the mind can make a heaven of hell and a hell of heaven.
Pure apathy.
That's what I'd like.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

flat said:


> where's my rolling stones albums...


please allow me to introduce myself, i'm a man of wealth and taste


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

Why is it all of Vixen's just say XXX?

Vixen, can I just ask if you've been joking, or you actually were being a bitch to Surfing? Or both?

Looks like this thread is working out as intended. If it does go back to how it was intended, I'm 21, live in Suffolk, about to graduate. Wanting to get into film and TV production. Like water-sports, and want to learn to surf. I worry that I am boring, but I think its probably the DP and Social Anxiety. Like conjourus, I like the idea of dating someone who has been through DP, and understands it, so that I won't feel like I constantly have to explain myself. But I also need someone who can pull me out of my comfort zone. I don't really care about similar interests though, as variety is interesting, and I do not want to date the female me. Also I tend to get attached to easily, and romanticise the slightest action. Anyway, I know I sell myself really well with things like "I worry that I am boring", but anyone with social anxiety I would think should understand that.

Oh, and my name is Dickie.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Where's the orgy at?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

[email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> [email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:


Ah, it's been so long! I need LOVE!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> [email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:


Yes


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I learned that in algebra. I forget what for.
> ...


Is this serious? Descartes started the idea of using letters at the beginning of the alphabet for constants and letters at the end for variables. If you don't use letters what do you use for the unknowns?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Johnny Dep said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Conjurus said:
> ...


Ya man dead serious. I looked at my teacher with my mouth wide open and said "you've got to be kidding me - you're mixing the two together??? letters and numbers???? now i'm really fukked!!!!!!"

no dude, it was a joke


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> [email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:


Not in the way you're thinking of. :wink:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

omg! you dirty people! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:
> ...


Actually my hun, that's what you're thinking of, not me LOL :wink: .......I never meant it in that way in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] thread. Did anyone get lucky?  :wink:
> ...


Me too, but not in the way you lot are thinking of.....*gets your minds outa the gutter* ..I dunno :roll:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


lol!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya me either


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> ya me either


There's always this summer, eh Kenny? :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You didn't read far up enough.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess my minds in the gutter.


----------



## deadstar628 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi my name is John, I am 29 years old, live in Cleveland,Ohio and have had the "blessing" of permanent depersonalization disorder for about 14 years...I just got finished writing a well thought out post and it got erased, so I just want to briefly sum up what I wanted to say..Basically I believe it would be very theraputic,meaningful,and exciting to find a fellow dp'er who would be interested in at least, if it feels mutual, to find friendship,support, and an important relationship in one another...And if a potential friendship with a dp woman would naturally blossom into something "more" than friends, that would be something I always have been curious and interested in trying...Although my dp has become more frusturating and bothersome in the past few years, I always try to think of ways to alleviate some of the more suffering symptoms of this condition in hopes of finding more peace, less stress, and perhaps even a way to glamourize or channel my condition into something less negative...And there has always been a deep fire inside of me that has been very interested, (if the energies that be allow this to happen naturally,) to find a dp woman I can relate to and use our conditions to form a unique,mysterious,and meaningful relationship with one another, and be able to support eachother in all aspects of life...So if anyone would be interested in just getting to know eachother and seeing if even just a good dp friendship may develop I would be interested in that, and if anything more develops naturally or we both feel mutally something more, that would be exciting to...You can text or call anytime at 216-924-7825(I think, still memorizing my new cell and my phone just died)
John


----------



## deadstar628 (Aug 29, 2006)

In the introduce yourself section I have a bit about myself as far as dating, relationships, etc...


----------

